# Alligator pouch review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

A little while ago the guys at Florida Forks make a post about pouches made from alligator leather. Of course I was interested in trying one if I could get my hands on one. I made a comment about wanting to try one in the thread and shortly afterwards I received a PM asking for my address so a pouch could be sent my way.

I was surprised to not only receive an alligator pouch, but bands and a fantastic HDPE Talon frame. I really enjoy the pouch, but think it is a little to stiff for rapid reloading situations like hunting or can chasing. The release is very smooth and I really enjoy using the pouch.

The Talon frame they included is extremely comfortable to hold, an absolute joy to shoot.






Check out their Etsy page HERE.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kind words! Glad you like the frame. I hear the alligator leather doesn't wear out as fast as other leathers, so I might be with you for a long time. Thanks again.


----------

